
Rhode Island searching for New Yorkers fleeing the virus - joshuanapoli
https://www.providencejournal.com/news/20200327/not-rsquoall-that-neighborlyrsquo-police-national-guard-out-in-westerly-looking-for-new-yorkers
======
jshaqaw
I live in NYC. It is entirely reasonable for those of us fleeing here to
rigorously quarantine for two-three weeks (I am still here). It is entirely
reasonable for law enforcement to get involved with making sure this happens.
If there are any moves to actually seal off NY then its a declaration of Civil
War.

------
treyfitty
I believe Rhode Island taxes vehicles and residents must pay the NADA market
value tax every year. It's common for people who move to RI from NY to NOT
change their registration and keep the NY registration simply to avoid this
tax.

~~~
FlyingAvatar
It’s upon purchase, not yearly. Annual property tax varies by town, but there
may be benefits to not being a resident in this sense. Many towns charge an
higher property tax on housing for non-residents for this reason.

~~~
treyfitty
You’re incorrect. See the following for 1 county (all but few counties tax
cars annually based on how many days of the year the car was registered):
[https://www.westwarwickri.org/index.asp?SEC=30FC8E02-8C49-44...](https://www.westwarwickri.org/index.asp?SEC=30FC8E02-8C49-4469-AEB3-3CA664DFC701&DE=F4B777FF-3AC0-4448-8CA0-0B04ABB7A5C1)

------
neonate
[https://archive.md/VqAar](https://archive.md/VqAar)

------
numlock86
> Error code 16

> This request was blocked by the security rules

> Please Note: We are temporarily unavailable to users from certain countries
> while we upgrade our site to implement new methods for data processing as
> required by applicable laws.

Interesting.

~~~
jsty
You can use outline to read it:

[https://outline.com/xmDFJS](https://outline.com/xmDFJS)

